# Went to see Brave last night.....



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

And, this is one I can see many of us adding to our collection. The colors were just amazing - the main "character" has flaming red hair which stood out in many scenes against the greenery of the Scottish countryside as well as the darkness in some scenes.

It was very surreal to see some of the panoramic views they showed in the film. I had the pleasure of visiting Scotland some years ago and I knew exactly where they were taken which made the movie that much more appealing for me personally.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you see it in 3d Joe?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I did not - I am not big on 3D movies at the theater.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

We saw "Brave" but not in 3d as well. The movie is very good in terms of the story and scenery. I would advice not to take young kids (less then 5) due to some scary parts in the movie. Lot of kids in the theater I went to were young and let's just say they were not ready to take on the scary parts. Lots of crying.. 

Outside of that, the movie is very good. I highly recommend.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

tripplej said:


> We saw "Brave" but not in 3d as well. The movie is very good in terms of the story and scenery. I would advice not to take young kids (less then 5) due to some scary parts in the movie. Lot of kids in the theater I went to were young and let's just say they were not ready to take on the scary parts. Lots of crying..
> 
> Outside of that, the movie is very good. I highly recommend.


I got lucky and saw Brave in a Dolby Atmos sound system theater. I was traveling on business and the nearest theater had this awesome experience. 65+ speakers is a hell of a sound field.


----------



## ralphmconger (Sep 6, 2012)

is it available in 3d?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Sevenfeet said:


> I got lucky and saw Brave in a Dolby Atmos sound system theater. I was traveling on business and the nearest theater had this awesome experience. 65+ speakers is a moo baby moo of a sound field.


Wow. Our local theaters do not have Dolby Atmos sound system. That must be nice. Brave was showing in 2d and 3d but man, I wish we had a theater that had that Dolby Atmos sound system.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ralphmconger said:


> is it available in 3d?


Welcome to HTS! :wave:

According to what I read, it will be released on 3D - release date is currently set for November 13th.


----------



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

brave was a great movie


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

For those of us who want to have "Brave" for their personal collection, the dvd and blu ray version will be released on November 13, 2012


----------

